# boot up problems



## nst22 (Jan 26, 2000)

Recently my computer stopped booting up. It gets stuck on the first screen which shows BIOS info
Please wait
Keyboard detected
Mouse detected
CD Rom Drive Installed NEC
CD ROM Drive:272
Floppy A Installed 

and then says "Insert bootable media in appropriate drive"

It gets stuck here rather than continue to load. Fortunately I learned that if you hit control-alt-del at this point it will continue to boot. But soething is wrong. Can you help me?
Nst
windows 95, 120 pentium, 16 meg RAM 1.2 gig hard drive


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

check your bios and make sure your boot device is set to c, sounds like it's set to a.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Sounds to me like your hard drive may be starting to die. It isn't spinning up as quickly as it used to, so when you first power up the system doesn't find it. When you CTRL-ALT-DEL the system looks again, and now that it has had time to spin up, it is found.


----------



## Koan (Jan 27, 2000)

I think your hdd is just fine.. from time to time the command interpriter (command.com) becomes corrupted or lost. All you need to do is boot to a win startup disk (the version that you have) and from your A: prompt type:

sys c: [enter]

That will move command.com, io.sys, and msdos.sys back to your hard drive. These 3 files are what give you MSDOS and they have to be there to have a drive be bootable.

-Good luck


----------

